# Strategy Game



## aftermath (Oct 6, 2004)

IF anyone is looking for a really  good, and free, online strategy game, check out
http://www.playteq.com 
This  game is really good. There are three modes, but i'd suggest group over the rest. The restarted about a new ago. they last for a month, then restart again.


----------



## Wayfarer (Oct 8, 2004)

Great. Thanks for that.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 8, 2004)

no prob.. by the  way.. i think i need another team mate on the group server. look for the fleet mages [FM]

Xir is my nick


----------



## aftermath (Oct 8, 2004)

sorry.. team full.. just booted one guy and another joined


----------

